# Lies down on walks - normal?



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Hi all,

When walking our Newf on the lead, he sometimes just flops down and doesn't want to move! It's normally when he's walking over grass (more comfortable I guess) and he just puts his head down and flops his body over and lies on his side.

Can't really pick him up because of his size but we usually get a treat and encourage him to get up then walk to heel for a bit before he gets it - don't want him to think he gets the treat for falling over!

Don't think he's in any discomfort as 5 mins later when he's off the lead, he'll be happily running around a field.

Anyone else experienced this strange behaviour, or do I just have a weird dog?

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Lulu's owner (May 1, 2009)

bigdogworld said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When walking our Newf on the lead, he sometimes just flops down and doesn't want to move! It's normally when he's walking over grass (more comfortable I guess) and he just puts his head down and flops his body over and lies on his side.
> 
> ...


I know a plump, elderly labrador with a very talkative owner who does this when his owner gets chatting to other doggy people, but that's the only time I've come across this behaviour. What age/size is your dog? I know he's big, but is he normal weight for his type?


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

My dogs throw themselves in the grass and will happily lie on their backs for a while. I guess it's just nice to feel the coolness of the grass for a bit and the moisture from the grass that soaks into the fur helps to keep them cooler and comfortable for longer.


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

bigdogworld said:


> Hi all,
> 
> When walking our Newf on the lead, he sometimes just flops down and doesn't want to move! It's normally when he's walking over grass (more comfortable I guess) and he just puts his head down and flops his body over and lies on his side.
> 
> ...


Hello Neil,

Yes, I have encountered this behaviour in the past. How old is your dog and has he always done this?


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks all.

He's just had his 2nd birthday and he's in good condition. He is a big boy though - 33 inches at the shoulder and 13 stone.

He used to do this when we had him on a head collar (he hated it!) but now he does it on a normal collar as well.

He often lies down when I chat to people but this is different - his head goes down then he flops his body over and crashes down onto his side!

Very odd!


----------



## hutch6 (May 9, 2008)

Is it always the same side?

Have you checked him over for a rash or any heat spots?


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

Not odd at all for a newfie. Ferdie used to lie down as soon as we got as far as next door! I have to say that Ferdie was a nightmare for this. Halfway home he would just lie down and refuse to move. I used to have to enlist the help of passers by to get him to follow, once it was three little boys (he loves kids). I used to take chopped up hot dog sausages to tempt him to his feet but once he had eaten one, down he went, and once I had another dog follow me for my hot dog sausages.

When he was younger I thought he was just tired and it could be this with yours. They do not like a lot of exercise and they will lie down for a rest, though that could be a long rest. But later, I thought he just didn't want to go home, was having too much fun. If I managed to drag him up, he would lie on his back and then you had no chance.

I suddenly realised that I was wasn't helping myself. When we got to a certain point, I would think, he's going to lie down in a minute and he did. Then I realised that when I went out with a friend, I never thought that because a) we were talking and b) I knew that two of us could get him up, so I wasn't bothered. So I just left my mind blank and carried on walking and he got up and followed - miracle!

Joshua has always done it as well, only not necessarily on the way home. I would turn round and he would be lying down. But as soon as he saw another dog he was off chasing it.

I know someone else with a newfie and she says he does the same thing.

I would watch his legs, though, as it could be a sign of something. I doubt it is, just normal newfie behaviour, but Joshua now has arthritis in his front knees so when he lies down now, I just have to assume that he has had enough.


----------



## Dot (Jun 23, 2010)

OK. I had experience of this with a dog. He would lay down, no amount of coaxing would make him move then he would jump up and be 'normal' again. Couple of times I phoned for a lift to come and collect us by the time a lift arrived he would be running around again. He was a big puppy (labrador) when we got him at 9 weeks but we always kept his weight normal. He behaved like this from quite a young age.

We found out our boy had painful joints. I certainly don't mean to alarm you and your lovely dog is probably just fine, I am only telling you that I have experienced this behaviour with a dog. Please don't think I am trying to scare you, I don't mean to.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Not sure if its the same side - i'll keep a mental note from now on.

Difficult to see his skin under that double coat but can't see any problems and he doesn't seem to be in any discomfort.


----------



## bigdogworld (Sep 5, 2010)

Thanks all.

Hopefully not a joint problem - he charges around happily when we play together in the fields.

If he does it when we're away from a busy road then we've tried tucking his lead into his collar and walking off. After about 30 seconds he comes trotting along to catch us up.

I think he's just being lazy or having a laugh at our expense!

Neil.


----------



## newfiesmum (Apr 21, 2010)

bigdogworld said:


> Thanks all.
> 
> Hopefully not a joint problem - he charges around happily when we play together in the fields.
> 
> ...


Newfies can be very stubborn as well and if they know they are going home, might decide they don't want to. I tried dropping the lead with Ferdie and he just got up and ran off in the other direction! I did it with Joshua and he picked his lead up in his mouth and followed, which was really cute.

We had a neighbour at the time who used to make a huge fuss of Ferdie, so when we went past his house Ferdie would lie down, waiting for him to come out. I had him on an extension lead at the time and I used to hook it round their garage door and go home. Then I would hear him squeaking because I had left him behind. He also did it on our front lawn, just before we got to the door. So, closed the door with my end of the lead inside and he soon came knocking.

Try not to expect it. The right frame of mind really does help and if he thinks he is going to get treats for getting up again, he will do it even more. Just carry on walking (if he is on a lead) and see what happens. Don't turn around, don't say a word. It worked for me.


----------

